# Easy Jet flights ...



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well as much as I hate flying with these people (cheap but have had lots of problems with them in the past!) ... Im really disappointed to see that today they have closed their operation out of East Midlands Airport (they have also cut 20% of their flights out of Luton).

My kids and our friends regularly fly with EJ to come over and see us ... and East Mids airport was but a stones throw from where they live 

I was in the process of arranging a visit to see the kids so will now have to look at other airlines .... hope they are as cheap! 

Sue


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well as much as I hate flying with these people (cheap but have had lots of problems with them in the past!) ... Im really disappointed to see that today they have closed their operation out of East Midlands Airport (they have also cut 20% of their flights out of Luton).
> 
> My kids and our friends regularly fly with EJ to come over and see us ... and East Mids airport was but a stones throw from where they live
> 
> ...


It's a real problem if the closing airline has the monopoly in the area too.... it leaves reunions and visits as often unworkable.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll bet another airline will be waiting in the wings (excuse the pun), Maybe Ryanair ???.... then you'll have summat to moan about LOL!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryanair have just cancelled Liverpool to Seville and Granada for the winter.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Ryanair have just cancelled Liverpool to Seville and Granada for the winter.


It just gets better and better doesnt it!  Although I have just had an email from BMI Baby telling me they are putting more flights on at East Mids to fill the gap left by easy jet ..... but if they have little, if any competition, then perhaps the end of extremely cheap flights is in sight!

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> It just gets better and better doesnt it!  Although I have just had an email from BMI Baby telling me they are putting more flights on at East Mids to fill the gap left by easy jet ..... but if they have little, if any competition, then perhaps the end of extremely cheap flights is in sight!
> 
> Sue lane:


They'll not put the prices up by much if at all. The flights will get juggled around from time to time to accomodate the public and make it more cost effective for the airlines. You also have to remember the BAA are getting grief from the "greenies" and global warming brigade about their emissions apparently, so they have to "pussy foot" around them. (I have a friend who works for BAA and thats whats going on at the moment???)

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryanair to the rescue!! 

Ryanair - Últimas novedades : Ryanair launches £35 Easyjet rescue fare

...and again 

http://www.ryanair.com/member/SkyEuroperescuefare.html 

(SkyEurope are a Bratislava based airline who went bump this week - leaving 100s of PAX stranded at airports)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I refuse to use so-called 'budget ' airlines after a year of flying at least once-weekly Prague -London and back and Prague -Birmingham and back using Sleazy and BMI Baby. They are often NOT the cheapest and service at the airport and on board is often not acceptable. Flying anywhere in the UK from Prague with these airlines involved flying with stag and hen parties most flights. Flights were often late and occasionally cancelled at short notice - no good for business trips and annoying for holidays etc.
Booking in advance with BA often gives cheaper fares, you can carry one bag free(two in Club Europe), get Air Miles and if someone else is paying or you are well-heeled fly Club Europe or World in comfort. Plus flexible tickets, a great convenience for business travellers.
It's sad for people living or with friends/family near Luton but I used to fly BA London then get a train to Birmingham instead of BMI Baby at a roughly similar cost and in greater comfort.
As for RyanAir....now abolishing airport check-in and charging £40 per person if you couldn't print your boarding pass whilst in Corfu or wherever and need to use their miserable facilities..
Sky Europe was quite good, reliable, clean planes, good staff ground and air , used them to fly from Prague within Europe several times so I'm sorry they are going under.
Beware of SmartWings....Czech low-cost airline, probably next to go under.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I refuse to use so-called 'budget ' airlines after a year of flying at least once-weekly Prague -London and back and Prague -Birmingham and back using Sleazy and BMI Baby. They are often NOT the cheapest and service at the airport and on board is often not acceptable. Flying anywhere in the UK from Prague with these airlines involved flying with stag and hen parties most flights. Flights were often late and occasionally cancelled at short notice - no good for business trips and annoying for holidays etc.
> Booking in advance with BA often gives cheaper fares, you can carry one bag free(two in Club Europe), get Air Miles and if someone else is paying or you are well-heeled fly Club Europe or World in comfort. Plus flexible tickets, a great convenience for business travellers.
> It's sad for people living or with friends/family near Luton but I used to fly BA London then get a train to Birmingham instead of BMI Baby at a roughly similar cost and in greater comfort.
> As for RyanAir....now abolishing airport check-in and charging £40 per person if you couldn't print your boarding pass whilst in Corfu or wherever and need to use their miserable facilities..
> ...



My husband flies several times a month with either easyjet, monarch or recently aer lingus and as he always says, its down to expectations. He's happy to use the cheapies cos its only a couple of hours and he thinks of them as a bus service, basic, but they get him from A to B and thats all he wants!! 

He actually dislikes BA cos they always seem to have lengthy delays and he finds the cabin crew unfriendly and unhelpful (or they keep pestering him, offering him whatever, when he just wants a bit of peace), which annoys him when the flights he's been on with them have been well over triple and in some cases over quadruple the cost of the cheapies and he expects better!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryanair Madrid - Alicante 4 cents (sic) return IN TOTO with taxes/charges/levies/supplements 
many dates this autumn. 

Ryanair Ryyge - Alicante 83 euros (sic) return IN TOTO with taxes/charges/levies/supplements 
SAS ("Spit And Sawdust") 373 euros - same dates in October. 

Having flown 500+ flights I refuse to get emotional about expensive coffee, overpriced Pringles or the fact that they guy next to me has a pair of ladies knickers on his head. I can put up with that for two hours to save 300 euros. 

Ryanair has only once lost my luggage (Stansted baggage handlers went on impromptu strike so I can't really blame Ryanair for that) Lufthansa and BA have both lost my luggage on more than one occasion. When the BA luggage came back with an 18" slash in and half my clothes hanging out the guy asked, " Was it like that when you packed it, sir?" "NO, when it loaded in LHR it was fine but according to the routing it has gone LHR-Milan-LHR-Berlin in the past 48 hours so I guess it "might" have just picked up the odd scratch there." The guy in Berlin Tempelhof was not getting it that whilst I was happy to have my favourite toothpaste and fluffy slippers back, I did expect him to offer a new suitcase. He did, eventually. In fact a very nice one I used for years.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely - I feel the challenge is just to find their cheapest loss-leader flights, book with your Spanish bank electron cards obviously, do everything online and wear all your clothes!! Then you can feel a sense of triumph even on Ryanair... and it really is only a couple of hours, so I don't care about the mob at the gate, the rubbish service, endless attempts to sell you things or the draconian hand luggage police!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My OH actually books his flights months in advance and cos he's a "frequent flyer/gold card holder" he gets lots of silly little perks, extra bagguage allowances, extra leg room seats, priority boarding....!! So maybe its easier for him. The last three flights he's had have actually been free with minimum taxes! Now, the taxes these airlines wack on are the killers, they give you areally cheap flight and then stick these extra "taxes" on top, which simetimes make the flight "not so cheap" afterall!!!! Whats that all about? They're never the same ammount??? and they really irritate the old man!!

Jo xx


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Just found inclusive flights to Newcastle for boxing day under £25 - sleazy but cheap!! Love Martin Lewis' flightchecker...!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> My OH actually books his flights months in advance and cos he's a "frequent flyer/gold card holder" he gets lots of silly little perks, extra bagguage allowances, extra leg room seats, priority boarding....!! So maybe its easier for him. The last three flights he's had have actually been free with minimum taxes! Now, the taxes these airlines wack on are the killers, they give you areally cheap flight and then stick these extra "taxes" on top, which simetimes make the flight "not so cheap" afterall!!!! Whats that all about? They're never the same ammount??? and they really irritate the old man!!
> 
> Jo xx



EasyJet didn't do airmiles or gold cards etc when I used them so frequently but that was four years ago. BA Executive cards are very useful though as you often (not very often) get upgraded when flying economy (AKA paying for myself) and you can use the lounges at Gatwick and Heathrow.
But your point about taxes, baggage allowance etc is spot on. That's why BA are often cheaper in the end.
I think anyone's views about budget airlines would be soured if they regularly had to endure drunken, obscene stag/hen groups. I once had to sit next to a very drunken young man who kept telling me that his mate Hughie couldn't fly with their group as he had eaten his passport at Gatwick.
I began using BA chiefly because my employer at the time started footing the bills and I can honestly say I have never had flights delayed or cancelled whilst living in Prague and I flew at least twice a month then.
Since coming here I've flown eight times BA Gibraltar-London and had one trulky horrendous experience when we were bussed to Malaga in awful weather - it was the second week in January. We arrived in G/wick at 01.30 instead of 20.10.
But apart from that, no complaints about BA who are frantically cutting prices to attract existing and new customers.
My frequent flying days came to an end three weeks ago, thankfully, and if I ever go anywhere in the next year or two by air it will be at the very cheapest fare with a scheduled carrier as my time is now my own!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey,

I dont mind flying the cheapies as long as I don't get treated like cattle and my luggage arrives at destination with no issues. I can handle them for 3hr flights... else I don't mind paying a little more.

Cheers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'll be seriously put out if Easy Jet stop their service Madrid - Bristol. It' really cheap (despite all the ways they get money out of you nowadays) and I'v never had luggage problems. We usually board late, but make it up on the flight. I've never landed late!
I hate their seating policy and the cattle treatment in the departure lounge, but I get a good price and it's really near the family in uK
I agree with Scharlack, short flights only


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In the end you generally get what you pay for, I've often likened flying to other modes of transport. Buses, trains, taxis, limos... Easyjet and the cheapies are the low end of the market. They're cheap and do the job without the frills. I think easyjet offer a queue jumping facility to avoid the scrum at the boarding gate (for a small fee of course lol??) 

As Sharlack says, The "cheapies" are fine for a short flight. But its all down to choice and if you want something more comfy and restful then there`s the mid to top range of the market to choose from, which in my opinion is how it should be!

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Ryanair to the rescue!!
> 
> Ryanair - Últimas novedades : Ryanair launches £35 Easyjet rescue fare
> 
> ...


Apparently Skyeurope were already in financial trouble 2 years ago. Because of that a lot of potential customers decided not to risk booking with them. This just compounded their problems.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Apparently Skyeurope were already in financial trouble 2 years ago. Because of that a lot of potential customers decided not to risk booking with them. This just compounded their problems.



Sadly, its that kind of publicity that has ruined many a business, in fact IMO, its the rumour and scarmongering done by the media that helped to "fuel" the recent credit crunch!!

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sadly, its that kind of publicity that has ruined many a business, in fact IMO, its the rumour and scarmongering done by the media that helped to "fuel" the recent credit crunch!!
> 
> Jo xx


hum ... I think that the credit crunch was directly related to the toxic bonds issue which was directly responsible for the recession.  That was short & sweet. Now all those emminent economists and reporters will be out of a job

I remember a cheapo trip from Stanstead to Copenhagen, a few years ago (I think that it was RyanAir, but that's not relevant), to visit an antiquarian book shop.
I left 1st thing in the morning and the return flight, being the last flight, was on that same day. In the event I finished my business ahead of time and returned to the airport. I saw that my airline had an earlier flight home and that the booking desk was closing in approx. 10 mins. I asked if they had any spare seats and the answer was 'lots!' so I asked if they could change my ticket to this earlier flight. Of course they could - at a price! - Eu 200 extra. I wonder if they are interested in customer loyalty


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> hum ... I think that the credit crunch was directly related to the toxic bonds issue which was directly responsible for the recession.  That was short & sweet. Now all those emminent economists and reporters will be out of a job


I agree, in fact I blame Bill Clinton LOL, oh and the futures market! The media helped to fuel it all and make the whole thing a damn sight worse IMO

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

'You get what you pay for' is 99% true. So cheap flights mean just that...cheap. I actually did mind sitting on a plane for two hours with a load of foul-mouthed drunks. Not acceptable, however cheap the flight. I also noticed that Easy Jet's preboarding merely meant that you got on the bus first at many airports where there was no Skybridge and the usual scrum for seats ensued on disembarking.
The fact remains that if you book in advance with BA you can get a price which compares favourably with low-cost airlines and is often cheaper. You don't pay for luggage and you get treated with respect by professional cabin crew.
The real problem is that it's often only budget airlines which fly to smaller or less popular destinations. My partner flies regularly to Glasgow and is obliged to use either the Sleaze or Globespan.
As for SkyEurope - yes, it has been under pressure for some time but all the six flights I took with it last year were full. 
I flew to Copenhagen last month from London with a small company called Norwegian Air Shuttle. The cost was low so I presume they were 'budget' but they were excellent VFM - comfortable, punctual, clean aircraft and professional staff both ground and airside. I would definitely recommend them.


----------

